# Phone Headset



## Diamante (Apr 30, 2012)

Could someone tell me where I could find a headset for a landline phone it's a AT&T phone, or should I be buying a another phone since there is no port for it? Not sure what direction to go.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Diamante said:


> Could someone tell me where I could find a headset for a landline phone it's a AT&T phone, or should I be buying a another phone since there is no port for it? Not sure what direction to go.




Hi Diamante



It would be quite pointless to buy a headset for the phone if the phone does not support the jack for it.


Question:


Do you want your landline to be hands free ?


----------

